# Argentina-Southernmost cities in the world



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

Something of Usuahia, Argentina the southermost city in the world and a couple of Rawson and Trelew, they are just to half an hour of the other small cities in the most extreme south of Southern Argentina too.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Beautiful city!!!!! It reminds me of some european small villages. Gorgeous!


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks like some nordic city, but its in the south


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Looks kinda Scandinavian. Incredible actually.


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

the first pic looks nice


----------



## wooky (Mar 13, 2005)

very picturesque setting


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

I love Patagonia, It's perfect, very beautiful.

Muy buenas fotos!


----------



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

chris_maiden said:


> I love Patagonia, It's perfect, very beautiful.
> 
> Muy buenas fotos!



I'll do a thread of Central and North Southern or Patagonia places of Argentina later. 

BTW, Usuahia (this city) it's called 'the end of the world' because is the southermost city on earth.


----------



## Leandrix (Nov 14, 2006)

Fantastic! 

Argentina is very very beautiful ;D


----------



## Orgoglioso (Aug 30, 2006)

Unbelievable. It looks like its pic and mixed buildings from all over the place like some buildings look Austrian/ German especially with the mountains behind them. Those cottages look unbelievable, its like a mirror image of England (and the weather doesn't look too disimilar either< am i right in thinking that there is some British settlement history in Argentina, perhaps they moved to this part for home comforts in weather terms). Then other parts sort of look like North America. Great pics anyway


----------



## Yatziel (Apr 27, 2006)

awesome, I love Ushuaia, I went there three years ago and I wanna come back now ))))))


----------



## PaveS (Sep 5, 2006)

Great pics!! It looks like a northern, arctic village!!
Amazing!!


----------



## Yatziel (Apr 27, 2006)

ahora el comentario argentino:

copadisiiiimooo boludo, que groxo que esta loco, fijate pasar el invierno ahi re buena onda papa.


----------



## TheLover (Jan 2, 2007)

Pictures wonderful and beautiful 

Thanks lilili_always


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

lilili_always said:


>


This is actually Stanley, capital of the Falklands/Malvinas. No wonder it looks so British.


----------



## GreenUrbano (Aug 17, 2005)

amazing photos! The southern of the Patagonia is very beautifull!


----------



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

*here*



Orgoglioso said:


> Unbelievable. It looks like its pic and mixed buildings from all over the place like some buildings look Austrian/ German especially with the mountains behind them. Those cottages look unbelievable, its like a mirror image of England (and the weather doesn't look too disimilar either< am i right in thinking that there is some British settlement history in Argentina, perhaps they moved to this part for home comforts in weather terms). Then other parts sort of look like North America. Great pics anyway


Conquest of the Desert (a campaign of genocide waged by the Argentine government, executed mainly in the 1870s, to wrest the control of the region's aboriginal tribes at the end of the 19th century.) exterminated the remaining indigenous tribes throughout the southern Pampas and Patagonia.[4]. 

After the conquest the lands were given to Welsh colonists, German, Austrian, Swiss and N. Italian immigrants. Most cities in the South and southern pampas were founded by this colonist. The most populous city in the south is Bariloche (founded by 
Carlos Wiederhold and settled by German and Austrian immigrants) . The second most important and most populated city in the South is Trelew (in welsh town of Lewis) founded by Welsh colonists. Other important cities are Welsh Madryn, Donovan, Rawson, Gaiman and Trevelin. 

This city, Usuahia, the southermost city, (was actually founded by British colonists, founded by John Lawrence an English-argentine and was named after him for a time).


Finally, while the most of important cities in Argentina Buenos Aires, Cordoba city and Rosario were half of the Argentine population lives, were populated by millions of immigrants (At one point, nearly 75 percent of porteños (the standard nickname for a resident of Buenos Aires) were foreign-born!. Many of them of mainly Italian (initially from Piedmont, Veneto and Lombardy, later from Campania and Calabria), Spain (foremost among them ethnic Galicians and Basques), and France. Many of them also went to these new cities. 

Smaller but significant numbers of immigrants came from Germany and Switzerland (in the so-called Lakes Region of Patagonia; and in Córdoba), Scandinavia (Denmark, Norway and Sweden), Greece,the United Kingdom and Ireland (to Buenos Aires, Santa Fé, and Patagonia), and Portugal. Eastern Europeans were also numerous, from Poland, Russia, Ukraine, Romania and Lithuania, as well as Balkan countries (Croatia and Montenegro, particularly in Chaco). And the patagonian Chubut Valley has a significant Welsh-descended population. Smaller waves of settlers from Australia, South Africa and the United States are recorded in Argentine immigration records. (http://www.feditalia.org.ar/arg/fede...#Demographics).
From these mixture of cultures and ethnics is where our culture emerge. it's not foreigner our culture as you say, the only foreigner thing are the immigarnts arriving in the last decades... (here i found a brief review of Argentine customs http://cometoargentina.tripod.com/id6.html).





Orgoglioso said:


> Am i right in thinking that there is some British settlement history in Argentina, perhaps they moved to this part for home comforts in weather terms.


Every group of the British Islands has a different histiry in Argentina in fact here you have:




English, Irish and Scottish live mostly in Buenos Aires and opther cities of center Argentina. 



Irish


Argentina is the country with fith amount of Irish, irish are the the fouth largest ethnic group first italians, then Spanish (mostly basques and galicians) and then Germans. 


About Irish, in buenos Aires we celebrate St. Patrick every year, there are about 60000 people on the streets this day: 


Saint Patrick's Day in Buenos Aires, Argentina

500,000 Irish-Argentina families living in Argentina today are a great example in terms of traditions and cultural heritage power, surviving after over a century and a half taking in consideration the huge and inevitable language barrier. 
St Patrick's international, Saint Patrick's Day in Buenos Aires ....... 

The fifth largest Irish community in the world is in Argentina, and it's important to point out that Argentina is a non-English speaking country. 

Hence the more than 500,000 Irish-Argentinean families living in Argentina today are a great example in terms of traditions and cultural heritage power, surviving after over a century and a half taking in consideration the huge and inevitable language barrier. 

But Argentina was, and still is an official Catholic country with freedom of cult -for all the other religions and cults-, and this was a great input for those Irish Catholics who were running away from the British protestant power. 

All and all, it were the broad and huge pampas who welcomed the new immigrants into a world of work in the fields and the possibility of surviving on something else than potatoes. The west frontier was still open -alike in the US- and by 1850s the sheep cattle grew at an amazing rate, together with Spanish and Italian immigrants, the Irish population that set in Argentina were helping this upcoming country to develop into a Nation. 

Argentina was built on those pillars of hard work and great tolerance, our culture has always been a melting pot in which all recognize their differences and similarities, were homeland traditions are preserved and new, local ones, are included, bringing up to life a unique combination. It shall raise no eyebrows then the great deal of importance St Patrick's day has in our country, not just for Irish families, but to us all in general -Irish, French, Italian, Spanish... all Argentines in one sense... Ireland patron, St Patrick is known worldwide for his works converting the Irish to Catholicism, he then -during the 5th century AF- needn't to root off the Celtic customs, but to lead them into a broader universe of beliefs in Catholicism, his didactic means to teach Godspeed using the shamrock have become a symbol of Catholic Ireland, and throughout the world March 17th it' s the day of festivity to recall upon their Saint -who's also said to have taught the Irish how to distillate alcohol from malt and barley, hence the importance of beer in this celebration. 

Yesterday on March 17th 2005, Buenos Aires's most Irish quarter in Retiro area dressed up in Green and over 60,000 people celebrated St. Patrick’s, not with a parade but a street party throughout 10 blocks... During the days masses were celebrated at BA's Irish churches and throughout the Buenos Aires province, were the largest part of the Irish community is located. 

I was a superb party, filled with joy and excitement, loud and beautiful Irish folk music being plaid until early hours of the morning, dancing and celebrating. For the last 15 years this has been the preferential location for St. Patrick’s celebration in BA, specially growing in terms of non Irish participants for the great impact of Irish culture worldwide. 

But even before the great flow of immigrants came to Argentina, our history has been tied to Irish outstanding personalities ......... 

But did you know why we should celebrate Saint Patrick's Day in Argentina? 

...........such as one of our nation's forefathers Admiral William Brown born in Foxford in 1777 he was to command a squadron of seven ships with which on Saint Patrick's Day in 1841, he captured the fort of Martin Garcia, called "The Gibraltar of the La Plata". 

Following many successful battles, he acted as Argentine Commissioner throughout the Independence wars and even more he's doings seated - when at the close of the war- the Liberty of Buenos Aires by the treaty of Montevideo on October 4th 1827. 

Just an example, not that we'd tell each Irishmen and women's life's in our country, for not all are as renamed as Admiral Brown, but each and every one of them with their hands and loving heart helped this country, their country, to become a nation. 

Happy St. Patrick’s and may the luck of the Irish be yours today! 


http://www.buzzle.com/editorials/3-18-2005-67281.asp


English

English culture, or a version of it as perceived from outside, had a noted effect on the culture of Argentina (or its middle classes). Not least in this respect was the popularity of English sports such as tennis, rugby union and polo, which was based in the country at the Hurlingham Club, based on its namesake in London. The development of football in Argentina was also assisted by English settlers, as betrayed by club names such as Newell's Old Boys. Famous Argentines such as Che Guevara, Maria Elena Walsh, and Jorge Luis Borges are of British descent. High tea was popular amongst the upper middle classes; the Richmond café on Florida Street is a notable tea venue. 

By the twenties, the majestic metropolis was also a virtual outpost of the British empire, complete with polo fields and a Harrods department store

Anglo-Argentines are the descendants of English immigrants to Argentina. They are one of the most successful immigrant groups of Argentina, gaining prominence in commerce, industry, and the professions. Many are noted by their ability to speak English in family circles, with an undistinguishable British accent. A respected English language newspaper, the Buenos Aires Herald, continues to be published daily in Buenos Aires. Buenos Aires Herald is one of the most important Argentine newspapers.


Welsh 

It seems that in Argentina there lives a community of Welsh
immigrants who descend from some Welsh speakers who emigrated about a
century ago and who speak a particular dialect known as Argentinian
Welsh. These people hold a special and curious place in the culture
of contemporary Wales, where the Welsh language had been in decline
until about twenty years ago when a resurgence of Welsh nationalism
led to a revival of the language. As a result, there has arisen a
practice of what might be called linguistic tourism, in which people
from Wales go and visit Argentina so that they might soak up what is,
to them, authentic pure Welsh. The problem is that Argentinian Welsh
is actually not particularly authentic or pure. Since these people
don't have any particular Welsh nationalism, they haven't taken any
particular care to keep their Welsh seperate from Spanish, so that a
large number of Spanish words have entered the Argentinian Welsh
lexicon. Yet the tourist trade brings in good money to these people,
so they have developed ways of sounding like they are speaking
authentic, pure Welsh when tourists are around.
In particular, there has arisen among the Argentinian Welsh a
practice of introducing back-formations from Spanish into their
understanding of English, or more precisely their understanding of the
ways in which the Welsh in Wales appropriate English words into Welsh
pronunciation and syntax when it is necessary to invoke a concept for
which Welsh doesn't have a word. (In Wales itself, incedentally, there
are many social occasions, such as when speaking to a minister, on
which it is frowned upon to use any words at all, so that one must
constantly monitor the topics of conversation so as to avoid concepts
which cannot readily be expressed in Welsh.)
This, when an Argentinian Welsh speaker is speaking Welsh in
the presence of a visiting Welsh tourist, and it becomes necessary to
express a concept for which Argentinian Welsh does not have a Welsh
word, what one does is to take the Spanish word, delete all the
obviously Spanish particles, and mechanically back-produce a form that
sounds like what English words sound like when they have been borrowed
into Welsh. Keep in mind that the Argentinian Welsh speakers know not
a single word of English, so that they have developed a more or less
conscious set of rules for this procedure, reminiscent of the rules of
Pig Latin, by induction from what they have heard in the Welsh spoken
by the tourists.
This procedure results in a number of accurate guesses, but it
also results in a large number of oddly Latinate quasi-Welsh-English
words as well. These latter words are taken by the tourists as a sign
of the authenticity and purity of the Welsh spoken by Argentinians,
because they sound like the tourists' idea of what Middle English
words sounded like once they were incorporated into Middle Welsh,
something about which they have no actual knowledge


Here a thread were the British influence is discussed in the Uk sub forum tho there is a large discution about the thread title. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=240158

and here about british influence in BA neighbors suburbs and downtown 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423727


----------



## ElMarto (Nov 21, 2005)

Yatziel said:


> ahora el comentario argentino:
> 
> copadisiiiimooo boludo, que groxo que esta loco, fijate pasar el invierno ahi re buena onda papa.


SHII LOCOOO!!! TODO BIEN LOCOOOOOO UYUAIA SOS LO MAS!!!


----------



## VIAJANTE (Feb 16, 2006)

great city, and the setting is indeed amazing!


----------



## Yatziel (Apr 27, 2006)

wow, I never saw that xD (onda que lo hago para reavivar el thread xD)


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Parabéns!!! Para nós brasileiros é uma forma de conhecermos melhor a Argentina! Ushuaia se parece com uma cidade do extremo norte da Europa (Noruega ou Suécia), ou do Alaska! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Quase pude sentir o frio!!


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

adorável


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

Magnifics pics...


----------



## xolang (Oct 29, 2007)

That's beautiful!

How about Chile?
Do they also have some major cities in the far south?
How do they look like?


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Actually the southernmost city in the world is Puerto Williams, in Chile. It has 4.000 inhabitants.










And also Punta Arenas, with 140.000 inhabitants is the southernmost city with a population of over 100.000.


----------



## danos_24 (Aug 28, 2007)

jcarloschile said:


> Actually the southernmost city in the world is Puerto Williams, in Chile. It has 4.000 inhabitants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call a city a place with 4.000 inhabitants...then my neighbourhood is a city


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

You wouldn't call a urban settlement a place with 4,000 souls?


----------



## danos_24 (Aug 28, 2007)

jcarloschile said:


> You wouldn't call a urban settlement a place with 4,000 souls?


i said city, not urban settlement

read carefully next time


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

The southern most city in the world is Ushuaia, end of the story...

So hard to understand??


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

^^





























​


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Ian said:


> The southern most city in the world is Ushuaia, end of the story...
> 
> So hard to understand??


of course it is, and I've had been in other southern towns... :cheers:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Joseph85 said:


> Nice pics


thanks


----------



## poringa (Feb 5, 2012)

amazing thread!!


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

​


----------

